# Parking my automobile



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

My wife and I are having a difference of opinion. the new mayor of Angeles has come out with new and strict rules of parking. I said I can park my car outside on my drive way as long as not on public property. she says they will tow it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> My wife and I are having a difference of opinion. the new mayor of Angeles has come out with new and strict rules of parking. I said I can park my car outside on my drive way as long as not on public property. she says they will tow it.


As long as your drive is on your property I can't see a problem.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> As long as your drive is on your property I can't see a problem.


Never any arbitrary and capricious enforcement of any laws on rich foreigners (redundant terms here) in hopes of ever extracting some of that money from them.

These foreigners have so much money, they should be thankful that the locals are willing to take some of it so that their wallets don't get so fat it makes their pants fall down.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As we all know we are guests in this fine country, I too bleat at times for nonsensical and ludicrous laws/doctrines and at times silly ideas touted by many that really have no idea but that's what we do here and are not law but who am I to rock the boat?

Learning to smile and gaining even broader shoulders.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Is your property fenced or do you have perimeter wall Phil?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Perhaps the OP can enlighten us all to this debacle.
My understanding, and only my lowly opinion is that if you have a legally registered set of wheels no matter the country, again only my feeble take on law, then it is able to sit/reside/park on public (remember we silly fools vote these law makers in and verso boot them out) land,,,,,,, that's what we are paying registration for, to legally be on the road/park and avail/use of the tax payers and contributors rights to park legally, abide by Barangay posted signage (the apparent law,,,,,,, where do you see a no parking sign outside your house?)

Go to your local Capitan or Barangay and ask them to spell out the parking laws for your address.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Is your property fenced or do you have perimeter wall Phil?


I was planning on getting a new Honda Jazz and parking it on my drive way. The much larger and expensive SUZ goes inside


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I was planning on getting a new Honda Jazz and parking it on my drive way. The much larger and expensive SUZ goes inside


Perhaps it would become clearer to us if you could describe your drive way.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Perhaps it would become clearer to us if you could describe your drive way.


Yes, because if it is your driveway on your private land then the city cannot touch it.

If it is a driveway on the street that is a public road and not on your property then they could tow it if that is what the ordinance says.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I might be wrong but in the Philippines most anything goes with the law. The mayor may have the car towed no matter where you have it parked. You are at the mercy of the laws in another country. I would hate to ha ve it towed and try to get an attorney to help me out in the Philippines.

I would be skeptical where I parked it.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I might be wrong but in the Philippines most anything goes with the law. The mayor may have the car towed no matter where you have it parked. You are at the mercy of the laws in another country. I would hate to ha ve it towed and try to get an attorney to help me out in the Philippines.
> 
> I would be skeptical where I parked it.
> 
> art


Also remember that being disrespectful of a government official has been cited as a reason for deportation and/or refusal to renew a visa.

Simply objecting to having your car towed and impounded and charged high fees can be called disrespectful and then you are leaving the country with your car still in impound. Don't worry though, it will get driven for you be some flunky in the mayor's office.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey manitoba

I couldn't have said it better.

art


----------

